# mean person



## riancharles

Como se dice " He is a mean person" ? Sé que puedes decir " No le trates mal " para decir " don´t be mean to him", pero como se dice " He is mean" , en sí...

está bien " Es malo" o " mala gente" ?? or would that we more like " bad person"


----------



## scotu

mala persona, persona miserable, mezquino


----------



## sinclair001

¿También se podría persona agresiva? (Entonces _don´t be mean_ sería como "no lo agredas")


----------



## Belu12

¿qué te parece "Es grosero/rudo/antipático/desagradable"?


----------



## scotu

sinclair001 said:


> ¿También se podría persona agresiva ? (Entonces _don´t be mean_ sería como "no lo agredas")


 
sometimes _mean_ = _cheap (tacaño)_ but this is rarely used; 
_agresiva_, maybe, but it's a strech
don´t be mean to him _= no lo trates mal_


----------



## Mate

riancharles said:


> *¿Cómo* se dice "He is a mean person"?
> ¿Está bien "Es malo" o "mala gente" ?? or would that we more like " bad person"


I've always translated "mean person" as "persona malvada".


----------



## Forero

Mateamargo said:


> I've always translated "mean person" as "persona malvada".


_Malvado_ is also the best I have come up with for _mean_.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola a todos.
What about "malita" for a mean person?  I have heard that before, I don't know if it is spelled correct.  Please let me know.
Gracias, María


----------



## Arrius

*mean *significa _tacaño_ en Inglaterra y _malvado _en EEUU.
En la expresión americana _mean streets_ significa calles pobres, mugrientas.


----------



## chanti

A very colloquial way of saying it in Mexico would be "mala onda." Una persona "buena onda" is someone who is nice. I have heard "malita" more commonly used to mean that someone is "under the weather"--"estoy malita de la garganta," for example.


----------



## papa majada

Estoy de acuerdo con Mateamargo y Forero sobre "malvado" y me gustan "desagradable" y "antipático," que se usan mucho para describir a una persona que en inglés sería "mean." Pero no estoy de acuerdo del todo con Arrius sobre el nombre "Mean Streets." A mí me parece que además de referirse a los barrios bajos y pobres, tiene una clara conotación de calles duras, "malandras," de delincuentes, por lo tanto MEAN.


----------



## aurilla

El contexto aquí es: 
mean: characterized by malice; having or showing an ignoble lack of honor or morality.


----------



## Cierzo

"Mezquino" y "ruin" son los adjetivos que en español más se ajustan a lo que es "mean" en inglés, pero no son tan coloquiales como "mala persona", que es mucho más común  y frecuente (aunque realmente signifique "bad person"). Por lo menos en España.

"Malvado" es muy melodramático y apenas se usa en un contexto no literario. Su equivalente sería más "evil" que "mean" en mi opinión.

"Desagradable", "grosero", "rudo" y "antipático" son muestras de conducta, no definen a una persona, sino que describen cómo se comporta, y no como es. Aunque claro, es una fina línea la que separa una cosa y la otra.

Como ya digo, sólo puedo hablar por el español europeo; en latinoamérica puede variar.

No sé si te he ayudado o he embrollado las cosas aún más.


CIERZO


----------



## papa majada

Claro, el caso es que en inglés MEAN puede significar por un lado mezquino o malvado como características de una "mala" persona y por el otro lado una conducta como desagradable o antipática.


----------



## Cierzo

Yo lo solía interpretar como conducta cuando es "being mean to someone" y como parte de la personalidad cuando va suelto, pero en realidad tienes razón y dependiendo del contexto puede referirse a una cosa u otra. Gracias por el apunte, papa_majada.


CIERZO


----------



## briandemiami

Cual es la mejor traducción para la palabra "mean" ?
Antipático se me oye raro, no sé por qué.

Mean is the most common, simple word in English for "not nice." What is it in Spanish?


----------



## QUIJOTE

*Malo* is a word that is often used in the same way as *mean*. Saludos


----------



## Zokie

No creo que malo sea la palabra que está buscando, porque no significa "not nice". Yo diría antipático (en España es perfectamente normal). Otras alternativas:


----------



## expumuki

Si lo utilizas en el sentido de "not good, not well-behaved", puedes utilizar "malo"

Si es en el sentido de "rude, not nice", puedes utilizar "desagradable" o "antipático"

Si te refieres al sentido de "not generous", usaría "tacaño"

Finalmente, si lo quieres en sentido de "grumpy", sería "gruñón" o "con mala leche"


----------



## valdo

Que te parece - "infame" o "vil".....?

Saludos,


----------



## expumuki

valdo said:


> Que te parece - "infame" o "vil".....?
> 
> Saludos,



En España no se utiliza mucho ni "infame" ni "vil"... Son palabras que me suenan a literatura de época o a melodrama televisivo

Igual en otras zonas hispanohablantes sí que se utilizan más estas palabras


----------



## briandemiami

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Kangy

*Malo* es la que mejor quedaría en muchos contextos.


----------



## K-Milla

Creo que para tanto usos de *"mean"* va perfecto el uso de *"malo"*.


----------



## maghanish2

Hola!

He tratado de encontrar una palabra que significa *mean* como no simpático, pero no puedo encontrar ninguna.  Me he topado con *mezquino *y *malo*, pero creo que el primero no es muy común y el segundo sólo significa *bad* lo cual no significa lo mismo como *mean*.

Por ejemplo, en estas oraciones cuál es la palabra que tiene el significado más cerca a la palabra inglesa *mean*?

*He is a very mean person.  He always makes fun of me and never treats me well.*

Es una persona muy ???.  Siempre se burla de mí y nunca me trata bien.

No puedo pensar en niguna palabra que quedaría bien.

Espero que me puedan ayudar y por favor corrijan mi castellano confuso!


----------



## Bogiemax

muy miserable


----------



## Forero

Cruel, malvada.


----------



## la zarzamora

desagradable.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por las respuestas.  Hay una palabra que se usa muy a menudo, como la palabra *mean*  en inglés?  Porque ustedes me han dado muchas respuestas.  Yo sé que depende del país, pero zarmazora, en tu país, Argentina, cuál sería la palabra más común?


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias por las respuestas. Hay una palabra que se usa muy a menudo, como la palabra *mean* en inglés? Porque ustedes me han dado muchas respuestas. Yo sé que depende del país, pero zarmazora, en tu país, Argentina, cuál sería la palabra más común?


 
En el ejemplo que pones, "desagradable" va bien. Palabras como "malo", o "malvado" son demasiado fuertes para éste caso. Al menos eso me parece a mí que soy argentina.


----------



## Mate

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> He tratado de encontrar una palabra que significa *mean* como no simpático, pero no puedo encontrar ninguna.  Me he topado con *mezquino *y *malo*, pero creo que el primero no es muy común y el segundo sólo significa *bad* lo cual no significa lo mismo como que *mean*.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en estas oraciones, ¿cuál es la palabra que tiene el significado más cercano a la palabra inglesa *mean*?
> 
> *He is a very mean person.  He always makes fun of me and never treats me well.*
> 
> Es una persona muy ???.  Siempre se burla de mí y nunca me trata bien.
> 
> No puedo pensar en niguna palabra que quedaría bien.
> 
> Espero que me puedan ayudar y por favor corrijan mi castellano confuso!


Hola:

Tu castellano es muy bueno. Te felicito.

Creo que la palabra que mejor encaja con tu contexto es *antipático*, aunque *desagradable* no está nada mal.

Sin embargo, no creo que *antipático* (lo contrario de *simpático*) sea el equivalente de _mean_ en la mayoría de los casos.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por la ayuda (y Mateamargo, por las felicitaciones)!

Es *antipático* una palabra común? Porque en inglés suena un poco literario (antipathetic es una palabra muy poco usada)*.*

Y la misma pregunta con *desagradable* porque su traducción exacta es *displeasing* y eso es una palabra muy rara en inglés. Al menos en el habla cotidiano.

Gracias por la ayuda! Y si pueden pensar en otra palabra que encaja en otros contextos por favor díganme!


----------



## Mate

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias por la ayuda (y Mateamargo, por las felicitaciones)!
> 
> Es *antipático* una palabra común? Porque en inglés suena un poco literario (antipathetic es una palabra muy poco usada)*.*
> 
> Y la misma pregunta con *desagradable* porque su traducción exacta es *displeasing* y eso es una palabra muy rara en inglés. Al menos en el habla cotidiano.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda! Y si pueden pensar en otra palabra que encaja en otros contextos por favor díganme!


Las dos palabras son muy comunes en la Argentina, y me atrevería a decir que también en otros países.


----------



## maghanish2

Bueno.  Muchas gracias Mateamargo!  Creo que *antipático* es la palabra que encajará en la mayoría de las situaciones, pero no estoy seguro.

Por ejemplo is sólo quisiera decir, *don't talk to him; He is mean*.

Puedo decir:  *No lo hables!  Es antipático.*

GRACIAS!


----------



## la zarzamora

Mateamargo said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tu castellano es muy bueno. Te felicito.
> 
> Creo que la palabra que mejor encaja con tu contexto es *antipático*, aunque *desagradable* no está nada mal.
> 
> Sin embargo, no creo que *antipático* (lo contrario de *simpático*) sea el equivalente de _mean_ en la mayoría de los casos.


 
Pero creo que reírse de alguien y no tratarlo bien (tal vez hasta quiera decir tratarlo mal)es muchísimo peor que una falta de simpatía. Así que no entiendo que digas que "antipático" encaja en el ejemplo. Es más, no creo que "mean" sea la traducción de "antipático", nunca.


----------



## maghanish2

Quiero hacer otra pregunta sobre este tema confuso.

Muchas veces yo digo *you're mean* a mis amigos cuando dicen algo que no es muy simpático, aunque es un chiste, todavía lo digo.  Por ejemplo:

*Su vestido es feo - *(yo digo) *you're mean* o *that's mean to say*

Cuál sería la mejor traducción en _este_ contexto?  Desagradable?

Lo siento, pero simplemente parece que en inglés (y otros idiomas que he estudiado) hay una palabra específica para *mean* que todos usan muy a menudo, pero en castellano no es lo mismo?

Gracias de antemano.....de nuevo!


----------



## Mate

maghanish2 said:


> Quiero hacer otra pregunta sobre este tema confuso.
> 
> Muchas veces yo digo *you're mean* a mis amigos cuando dicen algo que no es muy simpático, aunque es un chiste, todavía lo digo.  Por ejemplo:
> 
> *Su vestido es feo - *(yo digo) *you're mean* o *that's mean to say*
> 
> Cuál sería la mejor traducción en _este_ contexto?  Desagradable?
> 
> Lo siento, pero simplemente parece que en inglés (y otros idiomas que he estudiado) hay una palabra específica para *mean* que todos usan muy a menudo, pero en castellano no es lo mismo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.....de nuevo!


Hola:

En ese caso --comentario no muy simpático pero en broma-- decimos (Argentina) ¡sos malo! o ¡qué malo sos!

Seguramente no faltará quien opine distinto. 

Saludos


----------



## Laura Maria

Yes, I have also heard "no seas mala"


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Mateamargo, creo que ésa es una traducción buena, pero no estaba seguro.


----------



## Mate

Y también hay que agradecer a Laura Maria que aportó "no seas mala/o". Es más neutro (porque se puede emplear en los países no voseantes) y aquí se usa bastante.


----------



## ninjalj

> Muchas veces yo digo you're mean a mis amigos cuando dicen algo que no es muy simpático, aunque es un chiste, todavía lo digo. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Su vestido es feo - (yo digo) you're mean o that's mean to say
> 
> Cuál sería la mejor traducción en este contexto? Desagradable?



En ese caso, yo diría "Desagradable" o "Antipático" o "Idiota" con entonación sobreactuada de "y lo digo de veras" (en realidad no lo digo en serio). 

En cambio, mi madre me diría "Qué malo eres", porque no es capaz de llamarme desagradable sin estar enfadada.

En todo caso, tanto desagradable como antipático como idiota son lo más común. Vale, idiota o algo más fuerte es lo más común. Yo diría que no hay un único equivalente a mean. En España tenemos un léxico muy abundante para poner a parir a los demás.


----------



## maghanish2

Sí Mateamargo, ni siquiera pensé en el hecho de que no todos los países usen el voseo.  

Y gracias ninjalj también por darnos tu opinión.  Me resulta muy interesante que no hay (haya?) una palabra exacta para *mean*, pero supongo que así son los idiomas.

Gracias a TODOS que me han ayudado!  Me encanta este foro!


----------

